#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Malaysian meandering

## Dillinger

It all started off on the wrong note when my flip flop bust at UTP airport, where there are no shops and I had no footwear at all in my carry on luggage for a long weekend and the prospect of walking 5km through KLIA2 barefoot.

Luckily the airport staff took pity on me and the young guy there  had an ingenious plan.......

----------


## Dillinger

Got off the plane and was dying for a dump, what kind of cripple can  crouch  on a toilet seat

----------


## Dillinger

Now to Luigi this story a little bit :Smile: 






 some cheap digs

----------


## Maanaam

> had an ingenious plan


 The bread bag clips do an even better job  :Smile: 






> Now to Luigi this story a little bit


 If you must. I assume it's the pixelating? Doesn't look too cheap. Bed looks lumpy.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

Attempting to keep up with Lu's inspiring travel threads, Dills? 

It's not a competition as to who can express their lower-class skills the most efficient. 

Cheap broken flip-flops and airport loos....
Looking forward to more - hope it gets better. 

Tell a mean tale, ya do.

Cheers!!

 :bananaman:  



[....and the missus?]

----------


## Dillinger

Got a couple of staff members behind that door running my bath

----------


## Maanaam

> Attempting to keep up with Lu's inspiring travel threads, Dills?


 I really think it's the other way around. Little man doesn't like to be shown up so makes an effort with sordid side details.

----------


## Dillinger

Its freeing fukking cold in here

 :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

The wenches...?

Come on.
Waiting.

----------


## Dillinger

Its fuckin invigorating alright that jetsetters one, my balls are in my throat

----------


## Dillinger

> The wenches...?


There'll be none of that debauchery on this thread Jeff unfortunately, the ex wife and kids are over.

I am contemplating a posh wank with the lavender shampoo though, if you want some dick pics :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> It all started off on the wrong note when my flip flop bust at UTP airport, where there are no shops and I had no footwear at all in my carry on luggage for a long weekend and the prospect of walking 5km through KLIA2 barefoot.
> 
> Luckily the airport staff took pity on me and the young guy there  had an ingenious plan.......


Could have been worse.....

----------


## raycarey

> Attempting to keep up with Lu's inspiring travel threads, Dills?





> Tell a mean tale, ya do.
> 
> Cheers!!


FOJ, you ass licker.

----------


## cyrille

Nauseating, isn't it.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Dillinger

Window view of a lake


Lovely huge pool




And its half the price of the one in Bangkok

----------


## SKkin

Damn...I have to learn how to Photoshop some day.






> The bread bag clips do an even better job


That could have been a Bogan tip...

https://www.dailyfashionmuse.com/flip-flop-repair/

----------


## Dillinger

Anyway, what i came over for.....

To pop the cherry off my new S40 Sundancer






The twisties, become one with them brother

----------


## Dillinger

Der be mist in dem der water

----------


## Dillinger

^^^ :smiley laughing:

----------


## fishlocker

> Got off the plane and was dying for a dump, what kind of cripple can  crouch  on a toilet seat


That bum gun looks dangerous like the enema bag Bandit.

----------


## fishlocker

> 


Be careful,  that's exactly how David Carradine got started or should I say finished.

----------


## Dillinger

The lake is called Mines, theres a theme park, 2 shopping malls (one which has the lake run through it) a golf course and a racecourse built around it. Its 200 metres deep and used to be a tin mine.

----------


## Jack meoff

Where is Bruce?

----------


## Dillinger

> That bum gun looks dangerous


This one in here  has a vagina washer for you Fish :Smile: 
You could hook it up to a bottle of voddy and ingest it :Smile: 



A seat in the shower too

----------


## Dillinger

> Where is Bruce?


He was Luigi-ing earlier with an award winning Schnauzer :Smile: 








A nice  Indian guy has just took him for a walk, he was limping like Tomcat :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

You sure you checked the wardrobe properly?

----------


## Dillinger

Langkawi

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## HuangLao

Is Penang on the rushed schedule, Dills....?

----------


## Bogon

Flash fucker

Double bog-roll!

----------


## Chittychangchang

I bet the fvcker needs two bog rolls after his morning clear out, the amount of food he puts away :Smile:

----------

